# looking at building a second plow truck.



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

With the utter lack of snow last winter, plows are cheap and plentifully right now. I found an 87 Ford F250 exra cab diesel with an 8' Western on it for $1500.
I can sell the truck for$750 the same day and have a $750 plow. I am considering puting the plow on an '88 Bronco I can get for $1000 (good solid rig). My question is, will it fit? It sure looks like it should mount right up, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

not without modifications. 
why not just keep the diesel?
it will use a lot less fuel than the bronco.


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

Two reasons, first: it's too long ,the Bronco is over 5' shorter. Second, somebody has probably beat the hell out of it using it for plowing. The bronco has never had a plow on it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

yesit will fit I had an 89 bronco with a 8.0 western unimount,and yes your right about short wheel base ......all your going to need is he proper mount


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Install some new heavy duty cargo coil springs and shocks you may get away with it. Finding a mount may be a problem. Kinda of a heavy plow for a F-150 duty front end.


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

The mount fit perfectly. I am going to replace the springs with 2wd diesel springs before winter. ...or maybe I should wait until the old springs are wiped, then replace them?


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

No dont put off tommorow what can be done today.my opinion is by waiting youll end up doin damage to your front end replace now before snow starts to fly.plus also add a set of Timberens which will help any additional sag .plua help out with the new springs


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The springs and shocks are a basic upgrade so the truck can run the extra weight of the plow. Make sure other parts on the front end are up to the job. Like the sway bar links, tie rods,wheel bearings,Hubs,Pittman arm and axle U-Joints. You work the truck, it WILL take it's 10% of the profit or more! You make 5k for the season the truck will need $500 or more in parts for it's 10% share. Automatic hubs have to go! They wear out quickly when plowing snow. It's not as easy as people think to just " Put a Plow on the truck "


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Absolutely Mick I agree ,exspecialy the bearings.with the amount of stress applied to front end definitely can for sure cause problems with bearings and hub.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

We had an 88 Bronco we got from another division in N. Carolina. It had the strobe bar and all the hide away strobes. Class 3 hitch, with add on backup floods. They put a transmission, front end, exhaust,new tires and 60k service on it. Then they took it out of service! I told them I would buy it right here and NOW! They would not sell it to me! Policy says no sales to employees! Would of been the perfect plow truck. Had a 351, high output charging and all the lights with a center console to control them. Nothing but minor surface rust on the perfect body. Everything was heavy duty on it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Well Mick First of all that stinks.seconds I just love broncos had a 72 & 88


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I had a Bronco II for 13 years. My favorite vehicle out of the 16 I have owned!


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

My 72 was my favorite 302 ci short wb crankin stereo no AC just like the ones pictured for duffys bronco grave yard 33 bfg tires ah yes dual exhaust headers dark blue with white deck Stripes


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I kick myself everytime I think of this. I ran across a 74 in outstanding shape that a guy wanted $850 for it. He did the engine, trans, springs/shocks, exhaust and all steering parts. He just was tired of spending money on it. All it needed was a paint job. I saw about a 72 as a plow truck in Cleveland. It had a plywood bed and fenders on it. looked too cool! Saw about a 78/79 with a diamond plate rear bed and tail gate setup at pull apart. Should of took a picture of it.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

At the Cleveland car show 2 years ago they had a concept Bronco. The body was diamond plate. About a 74 size and body style. Simple hose out-able vinyl interior. Just a 5.0 engine 5spd, no bells and whistles. I would buy one!


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Yep knkw which ine your talkin about was here in Chicago auto show .still be nuce if they would make one.I wouls buy one in a sec


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My oldest son was with me at the auto show. He took one look at it and said " Dad that's your truck" Can I drive it, when you buy one?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ever see the red H1 with a plow around Chicago land? It has the 4 inch HUMMER under the doors on each side. It has a Fisher Plow setup. I saw it on the Weather Channel footage a few times over the years.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Ummm nope cant say I can. I did see a hummer with a western 8.5 straight. But ya know what .where I grew up in the town of Burbank,Il there is a Trans shop and the owner has and still does a bronco 2 with a western staight,not sure if its a 6.5 ,7.0 blade what ever it is ,it is old and original for the year because I remember when he got the plow .Because I was delivering auto parts to him.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My Bronco II had a 6' Meyer standard plow on it with Western pump and controls. It was the driveway machine! It died of rust, body was no longer connected to the frame. It just chewed through back brakes and front axle drive shafts.


----------

